

Initiative called an 'anti-science witch hunt' by scientists - J3L2404
http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/politics/stories/scientists-call-for-citizen-review-of-funding-is-misleading

======
davidj
Our country is broke, we can't afford the research. There are plenty of
research projects out there that could be done on a zero budget basis, why not
concentrate efforts towards these and use the profits as private donations to
fund your pet projects -- instead of taxing individuals who produce a profit
and forcing them at gun point to pay for your project? The reason is, because
if you had to fund it yourself with your own money, you wouldn't be doing it
because its not worth your own investment. Why should we have to pay for it
then?

~~~
J3L2404
Remove tax exemptions for churches and then we can have money for basic
scientific research and tax cuts for billionaires.

------
ENOTTY
Contrast that to this article posted previously on Hacker News, "Most
Scientists are Democrats and that's a problem"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1989073>

